# Fiat ducato day running lights



## Wayne (Jun 8, 2014)

Hi guys thought I would share this with you 
If you are in the market for some D.R.L 
Daytime Running Lights DRL LED Pod Kit Fiat Ducato Boxer Relay Motorhome Silver | eBay
I fitted mine earlier on today and it took about 1.5 hrs


----------



## st3v3 (Jun 8, 2014)

I must be honest, the DLR light thing is lost on me. You're copying a Volvo for gods sake, and this isn't dark for 18 hours a day Sweden you know...

Each to their own I suppose, and nice work doing something on your MH yourself


----------



## Wayne (Jun 8, 2014)

st3v3 said:


> I must be honest, the DLR light thing is lost on me. You're copying a Volvo for gods sake, and this isn't dark for 18 hours a day Sweden you know...
> 
> Each to their own I suppose, and nice work doing something on your MH yourself


I just think they need lights in the bumper so I went for them rather than spot light due to the difference in 
Amperage and the led will  last a long long time 
Albeit they are not spot lights but they do look good 
And I fitted my own solar panel to


----------



## trickydicky59 (Jun 8, 2014)

How much!, that would buy me a used cooker or fridge for my van.


----------



## Evs54 (Jun 8, 2014)

Wayne said:


> Hi guys thought I would share this with you
> If you are in the market for some D.R.L
> Daytime Running Lights DRL LED Pod Kit Fiat Ducato Boxer Relay Motorhome Silver | eBay
> I fitted mine earlier on today and it took about 1.5 hrs



Looks great but a bit pricey , I fitted these over a year ago works great no problems in the same place Durite LED Daytime Running Lamps - Bracket mount


----------



## Obanboy666 (Jun 8, 2014)

Wayne said:


> Hi guys thought I would share this with you
> If you are in the market for some D.R.L
> Daytime Running Lights DRL LED Pod Kit Fiat Ducato Boxer Relay Motorhome Silver | eBay
> I fitted mine earlier on today and it took about 1.5 hrs



Look good.
How easy to fit ?


----------



## jimbohorlicks (Jun 8, 2014)

Wayne said:


> I just think they need lights in the bumper so I went for them rather than spot light due to the difference in
> Amperage and the led will  last a long long time
> Albeit they are not spot lights but they do look good
> And I fitted my own solar panel to



Hi
they look good
can you advise which solar panel you fitted and where you got it from

cheers:dance:


----------



## Steve121 (Jun 8, 2014)

DRLs are one of the most annoying things (after those idiots who have their front fog lights on all the time), and I'd ban them if I had my way.


----------



## mark61 (Jun 8, 2014)

I can't get annoyed about a light unless it blinds me. lol


----------



## sparrks (Jun 8, 2014)

Steve121 said:


> DRLs are one of the most annoying things (after those idiots who have their front fog lights on all the time), and I'd ban them if I had my way.



At least in the future people will have some sort of lights on whilst on motorways in the rain.


----------



## Obanboy666 (Jun 8, 2014)

Steve121 said:


> DRLs are one of the most annoying things (after those idiots who have their front fog lights on all the time), and I'd ban them if I had my way.



Better than the idiots who drive along at dusk or on dull days with no lights on.

All new vehicles should be like Volvo's and have day running lights in my opinion.


----------



## Steve121 (Jun 8, 2014)

sparrks said:


> At least in the future people with have some sort of lights on whilst on motorways in the rain.



I am a very experienced and highly qualified driver and as such I'm able to make an informed decision as to whether to have lights on or off during daylight hours, and only switch them on when visibility is reduced when driving my car. When I'm driving my Motorhome, I have the headlights on almost all of the time otherwise it would be very difficult to see me approaching, as it's an Ex-MoD vehicle finished in NATO green.


----------



## Wayne (Jun 8, 2014)

Obanboy666 said:


> Look good.
> How easy to fit ?


Simple to fit step by step guide and pictures 3 wires both headlights out to make it easy 
1hr ish to fit 
And in a few diffrent colours so no need to paint


----------



## sparrks (Jun 8, 2014)

Obanboy666 said:


> Better than the idiots who drive along at dusk or on dull days with no lights on.
> 
> All new vehicles should be like Volvo's and have day running lights in my opinion.



I think it's compulsory on all new vehicles for the last 18 months or so.


----------



## Wayne (Jun 8, 2014)

jimbohorlicks said:


> Hi
> they look good
> can you advise which solar panel you fitted and where you got it from
> 
> cheers:dance:



Hi there jim
Here's is a link of where I got mine from its a direct plug in for my kontiki 100w 
100 Watt Solar Panel Kit - Sargent Electrical Services Ltd.
Dependant on your van you may need a wiring adaptor kit 
Solar Panel Connecting Kit for Swift Motorhomes - Sargent Electrical Services Ltd.
There are diffrent systems and companies and prices 
Hope this is of help


----------



## sparrks (Jun 8, 2014)

Steve121 said:


> I am a very experienced and highly qualified driver and as such I'm able to make an informed decision as to whether to have lights on or off during daylight hours, and only switch them on when visibility is reduced when driving my car. When I'm driving my Motorhome, I have the headlights on almost all of the time otherwise it would be very difficult to see me approaching, as it's an Ex-MoD vehicle finished in NATO green.



Laws are normally brought in for the idiotic few rather than the sensible majority.


----------



## sparrks (Jun 8, 2014)

Obanboy666 said:


> Better than the idiots who drive along at dusk or on dull days with no lights on.



Bit the like the kamakazi mountain biker the other morning, at approx 6:20, riding along the A3 (North bound) at Milford dressed in black, in the rain with no lights on.


----------



## Wayne (Jun 8, 2014)

I like to be seen for a safety aspect 
4 years ago on my motorcycle someone didn't see me and nearly killed me when they pulled out In front of me 2 weeks in hospital , 2years of work  , 7 operations soon to be 8 
So I am all in favour of being seen


----------



## autotrek (Aug 2, 2014)

Looks excellent would like some my self but there is more inportant things on my list at the minute but will at some point get them thanks for posting the picture.


----------

